# AMDs Lisa Su: Erste Frau bestbezahlter CEO der USA - und das mit Abstand



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMDs Lisa Su: Erste Frau bestbezahlter CEO der USA - und das mit Abstand*

						Mit Lisa Su führt erstmals eine Frau die Liste der bestbezahlten CEOs der USA an. AMDs Geschäftsführerin verdiente 2019 58,5 Millionen Dollar - fast 13 Millionen Dollar mehr als der Zweitplatzierte. Dabei liegt ihr Basisgehalt gerade mal bei einer Million Dollar.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMDs Lisa Su: Erste Frau bestbezahlter CEO der USA - und das mit Abstand*


----------



## Nebulus07 (3. Juni 2020)

Ist schon dekadent 60MIO Dollar im Jahr zu verdienen. Das schlimme an der Sache, Menschen die soviel verdienen denken auch noch, sie hätten es verdient... Sah man sehr gut bei den Fußballern die trotz Spielverboten, auf ihr Gehalt nicht verzichten wollten.

Das System wird noch knallen...


----------



## Flossenheimer (3. Juni 2020)

Ist damit das Jahresgehalt oder das Monatsgehalt gemeint?


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (3. Juni 2020)

Das hat sich die gute Lisa aber auch verdient. Unglaublich in welche Richtung AMD
unter ihrer Leitung jetzt fährt und wo AMD herkam.

Gute Arbeit Lisa. Bitte weiter so.


----------



## Flossenheimer (3. Juni 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Sah man sehr gut bei den Fußballern die trotz Spielverboten, auf ihr Gehalt nicht verzichten wollten.



War das nicht auch irgendwas mit unseren Politikern, die nicht auf ihr Gehalt verzichten wollten? Meine da was gehört zu haben.


----------



## JonnyFaust (3. Juni 2020)

Verdient!

Und das sage ich nicht nur, weil mein Depot aus 30% AMD Aktien besteht. Einfach unglaublich, wie sich das Unternehmen unter ihrer Führung entwickelt hat.


----------



## Slezer (3. Juni 2020)

Kann ja jeder Mal anfangen auf sein Gehalt zu verzichten^^ ich mache nicht mit


----------



## Flossenheimer (3. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder Mal anfangen auf sein Gehalt zu verzichten^^ ich mache nicht mit



Kommt auf den Posten und den Verdienst an .. wenn ich mich grad so über Wasser halten oder nur wenig im Monat zur Seite legen kann, dann natürlich nicht. 

Aber wenn ich Millionen verdiene und eine entsprechende Summe auf dem Konto habe, dann dürfte man ja nicht direkt sterben wenn man je nach Situation mal darauf verzichtet. Oder man hat so hohe Ausgaben das auch die Millionen nach paar Tagen ausgegeben sind. Ich denke unsere Politiker dürften auch genug auf der Tasche haben um mal einen Monat zu verzichten.


----------



## Inras (3. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder Mal anfangen auf sein Gehalt zu verzichten^^ ich mache nicht mit


Kommt drauf an ob einem der Ausfall für ein oder ein Paar Monate juckt. Wenn ich im Jahr einige Millionen kassieren würde und mein Konto entsprechend gut aussieht würde ich auf mein Gehalt ein paar Monate verzichten wenn dafür andere ihren Job behalten könnten. Ist eine Frage der Verhältnisse die jeder persönlich hat und natürlich der Einstellung. Ist aber psychologisch gesehen ein interessantes Thema. Bei vielen gilt: Je mehr man hat desto geiziger wird man. 

Lisa macht bei AMD einen guten Job. Ob das jetzt solche astronomischen Summen rechtfertigt.... keine Ahnung.


----------



## Gr1mm (3. Juni 2020)

Manchmal sollte man erstmal kurz innehalten und schauen warum etwas so ist, wie es ist anstatt gleich los zu haten.
Die gute bekommt "nur" 1Mio Grundgehalt, der Rest sind (eine vorher festgelegte menge) Aktien. Und wer sich mal den Aktienwert von AMD im verlauf dieses Jahres anschaut, weiß ganz genau warum ihr Gehalt so durch die decke geschossen ist.


----------



## gaussmath (3. Juni 2020)

Ein kleines Resümee von Lisa Sus Wirken bei AMD


AMD ist immer noch unterrepräsentiert im mobilen und Serverbereich 
die Radeon Group war komplett runtergewirtschaftet 
die Treiberqualität ist und war mies 
wo ist ein wettbewerbsfähiges Ökosystem? 
es fehlen die Innovationen bei den Grafikkarten, Nvidia ist meilenweit voraus 
Zen 2 ist trotz 7nm immer noch nicht schneller als Core bei der Singlecore Leistung
die Rentabilität ist im Vergleich mit dem Wettbewerb immer noch unterirdisch 

Wieso verdient die Frau 60 Millionen im Jahr?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. Juni 2020)

Die Frau hat das Unternehmen aus der tiefsten Krise mit ihrem eigenen Schweiß herausgehievt und bekommt nun was sie für ihre Harte Arbeit verdient hat.
Frau Su hat als Powerfrau soviel geleistet wie 200 Mitarbeiter zusammen. Also redlich verdient. Geld, Anerkennung.
Sexismusdebatten haben hier nichts verloren. Außerdem ist es vermessen bei Prozessoren die Singlecoreleistung zu betrachten.
Schon seit längerem ist Multicoreleistung das wichtigste Feld, während Singlecoreleistung völlig zu vernachlässigen ist. Bulldozer performt heute klasse und war seiner Zeit vorraus!


----------



## Intel4770K94 (3. Juni 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bulldozer performt heute klasse und war seiner Zeit vorraus!


Was hab ich den verpasst die Teile waren doch schon zu Release veraltet.


----------



## BikeRider (3. Juni 2020)

Gr1mm schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte man erst einmal kurz innehalten und schauen warum etwas so ist, wie es ist anstatt gleich los zu hatten.
> Die gute bekommt "nur" 1Mio Grundgehalt, der Rest sind (eine vorher festgelegte menge) Aktien. Und wer sich mal den Aktienwert von AMD im verlauf dieses Jahres anschaut, weiß ganz genau warum ihr Gehalt so durch die decke geschossen ist.



Die ganzen Millionengehälter sind meines Erachtens grundsätzlich überzogen, egal ob bei Frau oder Mann. Da muss sich weltweit was ändern.
Richtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass Lisa Su einen guten Job gemacht hat und sich grundsätzlich einen kleinen Bonus verdient hat.
Schließlich geht es mit AMD seit Lisa Su deutlich besser.
Wenn Lisa Su ja "nur" eine Million verdient, müsste jede Pflegefachkraft auch diese "nur" eine Million verdienen.
Ich weis. wovon ich rede, denn ich bin auch Pflegefachkraft.
Und wie wir alle mittlerweile wissen, sind Pflegefachkräfte Systemrelevant, und es geht schließlich um Menschenleben.
Daher sind dann "nur" eine Million doch angemessen oder ?


----------



## Bummsbirne (3. Juni 2020)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Was hab ich den verpasst die Teile waren doch schon zu Release veraltet.



Es gibt da so neue Hörgeräte mit Sarkasmus und Ironie Chip. Musste mal nach googlen.

@gaussmath:

Beitrag eigentlich gelesen?? Da steht doch der Grund drin, warum es 5X Mio Dollar sind.

Ganz ehrlich, diese Frau macht die "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" schon nicht schlecht. Und als Ryzen oder Navi etc in Entwicklung war, war Lisa Sue noch nicht mal bei AMD bzw CEO.

Für alle die diese Frau so loben: Die erntet lediglich die Früchte, die von anderen gesäät und gegossen wurden.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. Juni 2020)

Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Was hab ich den verpasst die Teile waren doch schon zu Release veraltet.



Die Modultechnik, geteilte Ressourcen und die hohe Effizienz des CMT Verfahrens haben den Grundstein für die Quantität und Skalität des Chipletverfahren gelegt und waren hinsichtlich des Platzbedarfs der HT Technik von Intel damals schon überlegen. Alleine die schwache Fertigung hinderte AMD daran mit ihrem Bulldozer-Design ab Start erfolgreich zu sein. Erst mit den Jahren setzte sich die Technik durch. Heute fährt ein FX-8350 mit einem 2600K Schlitten. Auch die Multitasking-Effizienz stimmt!


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ein kleines Resümee von Lisa Sus Wirken bei AMD
> 
> 
> AMD ist immer noch unterrepräsentiert im mobilen und Serverbereich
> ...


Sehr witzig. Schon mal verglichen wie es vorher um AMD stand?


----------



## Bärenmarke (3. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ein kleines Resümee von Lisa Sus Wirken bei AMD
> 
> Zen 2 ist trotz 7nm immer noch nicht schneller als Core bei der Singlecore Leistung



Ich dachte eigentlich du kennst dich aus, aber offensichtlich hast du keinerlei Ahnung 
AMD hat eine höhere IPC wie intel, ergo auch eine höhere Leistung. Die höhere "Singlecore" Leistung im Desktop beruht auf der Fertigung von intel, die höhere Taktraten erlaubt.



gaussmath schrieb:


> AMD ist immer noch unterrepräsentiert im mobilen und Serverbereich


Dass die Marktanteile in beiden Segmenten permanent steigen und AMD wieder einige Super Computer gewonnen hat ist dir entgangen? Von jetzt auf gleich auf 50% Market Share zu kommen ist reinste Utopie!



gaussmath schrieb:


> die Radeon Group war komplett runtergewirtschaftet


Ist sie das? Mit RDNA ist man wieder sehr konkurrenzfähig, eventuell sind dir die Releases entgangen? Und wirklich mehr kann man im Herbst sagen, wenn beide ihre neue Generationen auf den Markt schmeißen.



gaussmath schrieb:


> die Treiberqualität ist und war mies


In deiner Phantasie? Hinsichtlich der Treiberqualität schenken sich beide Hersteller nichts, ich hatte beispielsweise mit meiner 5600 XT nicht einen einzigen Absturz... Mir scheint hier eher Powercolor öfters betroffen zu sein, dahindgehend sollte man mal nachforschen.



gaussmath schrieb:


> es fehlen die Innovationen bei den Grafikkarten, Nvidia ist meilenweit voraus


Wo sind sie das? Kann ich leider nicht erkennen, sorry. Retracing ist aktuell eine nette Spielerrei, performant ist das nicht wirklich.



gaussmath schrieb:


> die Rentabilität ist im Vergleich mit dem Wettbewerb immer noch unterirdisch


Das die Rentabilität deutlich gestiegen ist, ist dir bekannt? Zudem wird sie erst weiter steigen, wenn sie mehr Server CPUs umsetzen. Für den jetzigen Stand ist sie durchaus gut.


----------



## Datarecovery09 (3. Juni 2020)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Wenn Lisa Su ja "nur" eine Million verdient, müsste jede Pflegefachkraft auch diese "nur" eine Million verdienen.
> Ich weis. wovon ich rede, denn ich bin auch Pflegefachkraft.
> Und wie wir alle mittlerweile wissen, sind Pflegefachkräfte Systemrelevant, und es geht schließlich um Menschenleben.
> Daher sind dann "nur" eine Million doch angemessen oder ?



Ist doch wie immer: Du bekommst genau dann eine Million, wenn du jemanden findest, der dir eine Million bezahlt... ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Juni 2020)

Weiß jemand, ob sie den Löwenanteil der Kompensation (ob es ein "Verdienst" ist, darf in Frage gestellt werden) jetzt in Form von Aktien oder als (Bar-)Bonus für den Aktienkurs bekommen hat? Aus den Primärquellen erschließt sich das für mich nicht eindeutig und es würde einen gewichtigen Unterschied für die Listung machen, denn gerade im Techbereich werden sehr viele der (auffälligerweise in den Top10 fehlenden) CEOs mit Aktienpaketen oder -optionen belohnt, während ihre formellen Gehälter zum Teil nur symbolisch sind. (Und zwar wirklich symbolisch &#8211; 1 Dollar oder weniger für Musk und Zuckerberg beispielsweise.)




Slezer schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder Mal anfangen auf sein Gehalt zu verzichten^^ ich mache nicht mit



Ein gewisser Grundfreibetrag zum Überleben muss schon gesichert sein. Aber wir wäre es, wenn jeder sein Gehalt jenseits von 20000 Euro dafür hergibt, den Planeten vor dem Kollaps zu retten? (Und zwar wirkungsvoll, Geld in einer großen Geste mit wenig effektivem Nutzen rauswerfen, bringt auch niemanden weiter.)
Wenn Su und ein paar ihrer Kollegen da mitmachen, wäre ich auch dabei.




gaussmath schrieb:


> Ein kleines Resümee von Lisa Sus Wirken bei AMD
> 
> 
> AMD ist immer noch unterrepräsentiert im mobilen und Serverbereich
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass meiner Meinung nach niemand soviel Geld "verdienen" kann:

Weil jeder einzelne dieser Punkte (die in dieser Formulierung nicht jeder unterschreiben würde) in mindestem gleichem, bei der IPC und dem Server-Marktanteil sogar noch in weitaus stärkerem Maße auch vor ihrer Führungsübernahme galt, AMD jetzt aber nebenbei auch noch Gewinne macht, Schulden zurückzahlt und sein R&D-Budget steigern kann. Dazu kommt noch aber das kleine aber feine Detail des eroberten Desktop-Marktes, dem rapiden Zuwachs im Serverbereich und der Grundsteinlegung vergleichbarer Ansätze im mobilen Segment. Umgekehrt gibt es kaum noch Sparten und Projekte, die eine nutzlose Belastung darstellen.

Ich würde die zwar soweit zustimmen, dass bis auf den letzten Punkt keiner dieser Fortschritte wirklich aus Sus Verantwortungsbereich generiert wurde, ihre Schwerpunktplanung aber durchaus Anteil am anhaltend schwachen Standpunkt bei den GPUs hat, aber derart tief stecken Aktionäre nicht in der Technik drin. Die sehen nur, dass sich die produzierte Technik aktuell so gut verkauft und die Aussichten so vielversprechend sind, wie zu Thunderbird- oder Sledgehammer-Zeiten. Ob die entscheidenden Entwicklungsimpulse dafür von Su oder ihren Vorgängern kommen, wird ignoriert.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Juni 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ist schon dekadent 60MIO Dollar im Jahr zu verdienen. Das schlimme an der Sache, Menschen die soviel verdienen denken auch noch, sie hätten es verdient... Sah man sehr gut bei den Fußballern die trotz Spielverboten, auf ihr Gehalt nicht verzichten wollten.
> 
> Das System wird noch knallen...



Lag bei Fußballern eher daran, dass vom Gehalt auch ziemlich viele Steuern gezahlt werden. 
Genützt hätte die Maßnahme in erster Linie den Klubbossen, und die sind in der Regel Milliardäre. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gysi1901 (3. Juni 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Alleine die schwache Fertigung hinderte AMD daran mit ihrem Bulldozer-Design ab Start erfolgreich zu sein. Erst mit den Jahren setzte sich die Technik durch. Heute fährt ein FX-8350 mit einem 2600K Schlitten. Auch die Multitasking-Effizienz stimmt!


1. Sandy Bridge (2600K) wurde auch nur in 32nm gefertigt. Intel war zu der Zeit in Sachen Fertigung nicht gerade meilenweit voraus. Das kam später.
2. Der FX-8350 kam im Herbst 2012 auf den Markt, 1,5 Jahre nach Sandy Bridge und immer noch ein halbes Jahr nach Ivy Bridge. Der 8350 war also nie Konkurrent des 2600K.
3. Wenn ich mir (moderne!) Benchmarks ansehe, sieht der 8350 immer noch kein Land gegen einen 2600K.


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Juni 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ist schon dekadent 60MIO Dollar im Jahr zu verdienen. Das schlimme an der Sache, Menschen die soviel verdienen denken auch noch, sie hätten es verdient... Sah man sehr gut bei den Fußballern die trotz Spielverboten, auf ihr Gehalt nicht verzichten wollten.
> 
> Das System wird noch knallen...


Da ein Großteil ihres Gehalts leistungsbezogen (Aktienanteile) ist, sehe ich kein Problem darin. Wenn Politiker mal in der Form bezahlt würden, wäre das schon ein Fortschritt.


----------



## OField (3. Juni 2020)

Datarecovery09 schrieb:


> Ist doch wie immer: Du bekommst genau dann eine Million, wenn du jemanden findest, der dir eine Million bezahlt... ¯\_(&#12484_/¯



Genau so sieht's aus. Aber das scheinen die meisten nicht begreifen zu wollen.


----------



## shootme55 (3. Juni 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Modultechnik, geteilte Ressourcen und die hohe Effizienz des CMT Verfahrens haben den Grundstein für die Quantität und Skalität des Chipletverfahren gelegt und waren hinsichtlich des Platzbedarfs der HT Technik von Intel damals schon überlegen. Alleine die schwache Fertigung hinderte AMD daran mit ihrem Bulldozer-Design ab Start erfolgreich zu sein. Erst mit den Jahren setzte sich die Technik durch. Heute fährt ein FX-8350 mit einem 2600K Schlitten. Auch die Multitasking-Effizienz stimmt!



Hab gerade einen FX8320 in Betrieb genommen, und der is da anderer Meinung. Schafft mit Müh und not die Leistung des 920, vom 2600k sind wir weeeeeeeeeeiheiheit (Cox'sche Silbendehnung) entfernt, egal ob Multitasking oder Single. Überhaupt wenn man die Größe des Dies betrachtet. Aber vielleicht wars ja nur Sarkasmus.

Natürlich erntet sie auch Früchte ihrer Vorgänger, aber um das vereinfacht zu erklären: Sie lässt zwar den Weizen ernten den der Vorgänger sähen lies, lässt aber damit gutes Bier brauen und sorgt dafür dass es auch verkauft wird. Ein Braumeister erwischt ne gute Ernte , der nächste eine schlechte, is halt so. Nur andere habens mit der guten Ernte auch nicht geschafft ein gutes Bier zu brauen und haben dann noch die Felder angezunden (Leo Apotheker z.B.).
Und nebenbei lies sie sich jahrelang gute Ausreden einfallen damit die Firma nicht abgewickelt wird. Oder glaubt ihr Rory Read ist so viel mehr für den Erfolg von Zen verantwortlich? 
Sie hat sicher ihren Beitrag geleistet dass Zen ein Erfog wurde.
Ob dieser Beitrag 60 Millionen wdrt ist? Wenns mein Bonus wär würd ich auch nicht nein sagen...



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Da ein Großteil ihres Gehalts leistungsbezogen (Aktienanteile) ist, sehe ich kein Problem darin. Wenn Politiker mal in der Form bezahlt würden, wäre das schon ein Fortschritt.



Werden sie doch?! Grundgehalt vom Staat, Leistungsbonus von der Lobby.


----------



## Basileukum (3. Juni 2020)

Naja, Neid ist da auch nicht angesagt. 

Es gibt halt einen Kuchen und wer zuwenig bekommt, der muß sich fragen, was hier schiefläuft. Genug ist jedenfalls für alle da.  Nichts hinterfragen und bildungsresistent bleiben und da devot hörig (Medien, Experten, Wissenschaft etc.) bleiben, wo man einem das einbrockt, ist rein durchdacht gesehen eventuell subobtimal.   

"Lisa Su" jedenfalls tut auch genau das, was sich das Hardwarekartell vorstellt. Die mittlerweile peinliche Show hier Markt zu simulieren geht ja den Leuten auch auf den Geist. GPUmäßig will man es anscheinend nicht reißen, und CPUmäßig meint man es zwar mit den Prozessoren gut, verbockt es aber seitdem mit den Mutterbrettern (viel zu teuer, dann ärgert man die Konsumenten mit Kompatiblität und produziert so Umweltverschmutzung und Abzocke, ekelhaft). 

Das sind keine Zufälle Freunde. Das sind Entscheidungen, welche, wenn man diese mitträgt und nach außen repräsentiert, einem einfach auch mal 50 Millionen einbringen können. So geht das, in den Zeiten der Negativauslese.


----------



## Kondar (3. Juni 2020)

Slezer schrieb:


> Kann ja jeder Mal anfangen auf sein Gehalt zu verzichten^^ ich mache nicht mit



Kein Problem.
Dafür kriege ich aber neben den ganzen "normalen" Goodies aber eine Prämie / Leistungsbonus von 120.000€


----------



## Kondar (3. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wieso verdient die Frau 60 Millionen im Jahr?



Die Frage ist doch eher ob man überhaupt so viel Gelt "verdienen" kann (in einem Leben).
Mir ist es völlig egal ob M/W das Geld kriegt aber ich finde solche Mengen an Geld schon krank.


----------



## PureLuck (3. Juni 2020)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Sie lässt zwar den Weizen ernten den der Vorgänger sähen lies, lässt aber damit gutes Bier brauen und sorgt dafür dass es auch verkauft wird.



Das Problem ist, aus Weizen kann man kein gutes Bier brauen!


----------



## Basileukum (3. Juni 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Da ein Großteil ihres Gehalts leistungsbezogen (Aktienanteile) ist, sehe ich kein Problem darin. Wenn Politiker mal in der Form bezahlt würden, wäre das schon ein Fortschritt.



Was für eine Leistung?  Mal etwas aus der Kinderwelt aussteigen. Die grundlegenden Entscheidungen über einen Milliardenkonzern werden mit Sicherheit NICHT von einer Angestellten getroffen. So naiv kann man nur sein, wenn man keinen oder wenig eigenen Besitz hat, aber wohlmeinend und gut konditioniert einer Sicht der Dinge beipflichten will.  

Als einfaches Beispiel. Was Du mit Deinem PC machst, daß entscheidest Du, auch wenn ich mal eine Woche bei Dir Zuhause vorbeikommen darf um darauf zu spielen. Auch der Vergleich mit der Politik ist süß. Dir ist schon klar, daß da mittlerweile die "Leistung" von Lobbyisten erbracht wird, !ohne!, daß das das Image beschädigt. Flintenuschie (von der Lügen) hatte sogar einen Skandal im Verteidigungsminiserterium um eine Beraterfirma, bei der glaube ich sogar ein Kind von ihr partizipierte und wurde dann dafür EU Chefin. SO GEHT LEISTUNG! 

Das ist bei CEOs nicht anders. Die werden beraten und angeleitet, und wer nicht funktioniert, der fliegt. Ganz schnell. Was Du dem CEO bist, das ist dem Milliardär sein CEO, nützlich solange funtkional, aber nicht wirklich wichtig.


----------



## Dulindor (3. Juni 2020)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Die ganzen Millionengehälter sind meines Erachtens grundsätzlich überzogen, egal ob bei Frau oder Mann. Da muss sich weltweit was ändern.
> Richtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass Lisa Su einen guten Job gemacht hat und sich grundsätzlich einen kleinen Bonus verdient hat.
> Schließlich geht es mit AMD seit Lisa Su deutlich besser.
> Wenn Lisa Su ja "nur" eine Million verdient, müsste jede Pflegefachkraft auch diese "nur" eine Million verdienen.
> ...



Wie viele Pflegefachkräfte gibt es denn weltweit? Jetzt vergleich das mal mit der Zahl an qualifizierten Menschen, die ein Unternehmen zu so einem Wachstum an der Börse verhelfen können wie Lisa Su. 
Was hier wie Systemrelevant ist interessiert nicht. Bist du begehrt in der freien Marktwirtschaft wirst du auch gut bezahlt und wenn du dann auch noch richtig gut bist in dem was du tust bekommst du noch mehr, weil das Unternehmen dich halten will.
Du hast dich doch für den Beruf Pflegekraft entschieden, oder nicht? Man kann vorher ziemlich genau bestimmen, wie viel man laut Tarifvertrag bezahlt bekommt. Für 'bessere' Löhne kann man natürlich immer kämpfen und ich bin selber als examinierter Krankenpfleger wohl der letzte der dir sagen wird, die Pflege verdient nicht mehr Geld, dennoch sollte man bei den Vergleichen schon in der näheren Umgebung bleiben und nicht mit Fußballern oder Filmstars ankommen.

Off Topic: Man kann auch in der Pflege 'richtig Geld scheffeln', z.B. als selbstständiger Zeitarbeiter in der Altenpflege. Bis zu durchschnittlichen 6000€ Brutto auf den Monat runtergerechnet habe ich da schon alles gesehen. 
Sind die Zeitarbeiter wichtiger als die Festangestellten und verdienen deswegen mehr? Natürlich nicht, wahrscheinlich sind sie sogar etwas schlechter, weil sie sich im Pflegeheim kaum auskennen, aber sie sind eben begehrter. Wenn du den Pflegeschlüssel nicht mehr auf die Minimum 50% bekommst nimmst du auch mal mehr Geld in die Hand um kurzfristig an Zeitarbeiter zu kommen, immer noch günstiger als wenn die Krankenkassen Geld zurück verlangen.


----------



## Krabonq (3. Juni 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Im Mittel verdienten weibliche CEOs 2019 13,9 Millionen US-Dollar, männliche Geschäftsführer jedoch nur 12,3 Millionen, womit sie das Nachsehen vor ihren weiblichen Kollegen haben.



Incel werden diese Tatsache wieder her nehmen, um ihre Idiotie weiter zu verbreiten,  ohne aber den prozentuellen Anteil der Frauen unter den CEOs auch gleich anzugeben.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. Juni 2020)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Hab gerade einen FX8320 in Betrieb genommen, und der is da anderer Meinung. Schafft mit Müh und not die Leistung des 920, vom 2600k sind wir weeeeeeeeeeiheiheit (Cox'sche Silbendehnung) entfernt, egal ob Multitasking oder Single.



Das kauf ich dir nicht ab. Der FX 8350/8350 liegt in Cinebench auf dem Niveau des i7 2600, mittlerweile auch in Spielen, teilweise sogar ein Stück drüber.


----------



## shootme55 (3. Juni 2020)

Kondar schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch eher ob man überhaupt so viel Gelt "verdienen" kann (in einem Leben).
> Mir ist es völlig egal ob M/W das Geld kriegt aber ich finde solche Mengen an Geld schon krank.



Werd erwachsen, das ganze Wirtschaftssystem ist eine Krankheit dass diese Welt überwuchert. Und jeder sieht es, aber im Prinzip sitzen wir alle in einem Zug der immer schneller wird, mit einem Lokführer der gerade Mittagsschläfchen macht, und neben der Notbremse steht ein fetter Typ der keinen vorbei lässt weil er glaubt um 2 Minuten früher zuhause sein zu müssen weil sonst das essen kalt wird.


----------



## tallantis (3. Juni 2020)

Auch, wenn es in Relation natürlich gemeint ist, musste ich bei "gerade einmal 1mio" etwas schmunzeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2020)

Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Ist schon dekadent 60MIO Dollar im Jahr zu verdienen. Das schlimme an der Sache, Menschen die soviel verdienen denken auch noch, sie hätten es verdient... .


Was ist sie denn wert? Als Angestellte nur ihren Stundenlohn? Was hat Herr Zuckerberg großartiges geleistet oder Herr Gates, was die Beatles, oder Abba? Waren sie nicht nur zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort, haben Gelegenheiten erkannt und, da liegt die Leistung, konsequent umgesetzt? Was macht Lisa Sun anders? Und ja, mir wären viele Millionen mehr für Forschung und Entwicklung lieber. Ich halte das Gehalt auch für unangemessen. Aber so waren die Verträge.

Es ist so schwer "gerechte " Entlohnungen festzulegen. Prinzipiell bin ich für einen Einheitslohn, denn "eine Stunde Mensch" ist immer eine Stunde. Aber dann würden ganz viele merkwürde Dinge passieren. 

Persönlich meine ich dazu nur, dass der Steuersatz immer weiter steigen muss und dass, auf Deutschlkand übertragen, auf jedes Gehalt volle Sozialabgaben ohne Deckelung anfallen müssten. Wie herrlich würden wir es alle finden, wenn dann ein CEO wie Winterkorn 18 Milionen bekommt. Davon würden dann viele Millionen in die Sozialversicherungen und noch mehr in das Steuersäckerl gehen. Und es blieben trotzdem genug Millionen zum Verprassen über.

Bei Fussballspielern musst Du die geringe Zeitspanne der Einkünfte sehen, oft nur 5 Jahre. Und in dieser Zeit sollte  man sein Lebenseinkommen verdienen. Fussballer und Musiker nehmen sich da wenig in der Gehaltsstruktur. Genau wie in der Musik sind Millionen an unteren Ende und spielen in Bands, machen Kammermusik zuhause und jeweils nur wenige verdienen sich dumm und dusselig. Ist das gerecht? Das ist Kapitalismus, der Markt bezahlt es.


----------



## shootme55 (3. Juni 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Das kauf ich dir nicht ab. Der FX 8350/8350 liegt in Cinebench auf dem Niveau des i7 2600, mittlerweile auch in Spielen, teilweise sogar ein Stück drüber.



Selbst wenn der eine Benchmark aussagekräftig wäre (Cinebench R15 Multicore, sonst verliert der FX immer) ist ein 8320 kein 8350 und ein 2600k kein 2600 non-K. Dafür braucht er aber 4GHz, der 2600k hat 3,4GHz.Jup genau, im Cinebench R15 Multicore liegt er haarscharf vorne
Nimm mal dagegen einen Bloomfield auf 4GHz. Der 920 is sogar ein gute Stück älter, hat auf 4GHz nichtmal mehr Abwärme als der FX, macht aber trotzdem mehr Leidtung im Single und Multicore, mit der halben Integer-Zahl. Und der Prozessor ist BJ 2008.
Der FX hat nichtmal die IPC seines Vorgängers. Wenn schon AMD selbst sagt dass die Entwicklung ein Griff ins Klo war braucht mans nicht verteidigen. Da könnt ich auch Netburst loben weil die Pipeline zum ersten mal die Länge eines Airbus A380 hatte. Der war die selbe Nullnummer. Der Wechsel von P3 auf P4 war die ersten Jahre ein Downgrade.

Edit:


PureLuck schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, aus Weizen kann man kein gutes Bier brauen!



Blasphemie!!!!


----------



## shootme55 (3. Juni 2020)

Sorry doppel


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juni 2020)

Warum müssen eigentlich immernoch Leute den grottigen Bulldozer verteidigen? Selbst AMD hat zugegeben, dass er ein Flop war (natürlich erst nach dem Erscheinen von Ryzen) und das will etwas heißen.

Aber es gibt ja auch noch haufenweise Leute, die die DDR als das Paradies auf Erden bezeichnen, da wird sich wohl so schnell nichts ändern.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es vermessen bei Prozessoren die Singlecoreleistung zu betrachten.



Vom Gender Pay Gap (was auch immer man davon halten mag) zur Singlercoreleistung, das ist schon ein weiter Bogen

Aber nein, die Singlecoreleistung ist nach wie Vor extrem wichtig, vorallem bei Spielen. Oder würdest du ernsthaft behaupten, ein 8 Kern Atom wäre, bei gleicher Multicoreleistung, einem 4 Kern Ryzen 1200 ebenbürtig?



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Schon seit längerem ist Multicoreleistung das wichtigste Feld, während Singlecoreleistung völlig zu vernachlässigen ist.



Ja, die Multicoreleistung ist wichtig, allerdings trifft das auch auf die Singlecoreleistung zu. Bei Spielen (das hier ist PC Games Hardware) gibt es das Problem, dass sich Spiele, die von mehr als 8 Kernen profitieren, eigentlich an einer Hand abzählen lassen (Namentlich eigentlich AC:O und AC:Od). Bei den Normalanwendern läßt die Multicorekillerapplikation, die von mehr als 8 Kernen profitiert, noch auf sich warten. Nicht jeder verschlüsselt seine PCIe 4.0 SSD mit Twofish.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bulldozer performt heute klasse und war seiner Zeit vorraus!



Wäre er 5 Jahre früher erscheinen, dann würde ich dir zustimmen. Im Jahr 2011 hat er jedoch die Erwartungen enttäuscht (die FX 8000er sollten eigentlich gegen den 8 Kern Sandy Bridge E antreten).



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Modultechnik, geteilte Ressourcen und die hohe Effizienz des CMT Verfahrens haben den Grundstein für die Quantität und Skalität des Chipletverfahren gelegt (...)



Eigentlich alles, was für den Bulldozer entwickelt wurde, hat AMD wieder verworfen. Bei Piledriver und Excavator wurde sogar schon innerhalb der FX Architektur einiges zurückgenommen. Mit dem Chipletverfahren hat Bulldozer nichts zu tun, da hatte der Core2Quad mehr Einfluß (der dürfte wohl die Inspiration für Ryzen gewesen sein).

CMT hat auf ganzer Line versagt. Aus den 80-90% pro Kern (entsprechend 160-180% Gesamteffizienz), bei 10-20% mehr Chipfläche, wurden 50-60% pro Kern, bei etwa verdoppelter Fläche. Gerade der Cache mußte massiv aufgestockt werden.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> (...) waren hinsichtlich des Platzbedarfs der HT Technik von Intel damals schon überlegen.



Der FX 8150 hatte 315mm², der i7 2600K hatte 270mm². Beide wurden in einem 32nm Prozess gefertigt, der i7 2600K hatte sogar noch eine IGP an Board. Ich denke, das sollte zeigen, wer hier weniger Platz gebraucht hat.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Alleine die schwache Fertigung hinderte AMD daran mit ihrem Bulldozer-Design ab Start erfolgreich zu sein.



Bulldozer erhielt eine neue 32nm Fertigung und war damit auf der Höhe der Zeit. Pro Kern wird der Zambezi von i7 der 800er und 900er Reihe, dem Phenom II und sogar noch dem Core2Quad übertroffen, alle in 45nm gefertigt, was um Welten schlechter ist.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Erst mit den Jahren setzte sich die Technik durch.



Die Technik ist tot, sie wird heute nicht mehr verwendet, aus gutem Grund.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Heute fährt ein FX-8350 mit einem 2600K Schlitten.



Der Gegner des FX 8350 war der i7 3770K und da hat sich die Kluft zwischen Intel und AMD noch vergrößert. Der FX 8150 war der Gegner des i7 2600K.

In Spielen fahren sowohl der i7 2600 und der i7 3770K mit dem FX 8350 Schlitten, wenn man nicht gerade ausschließlich die extrem optimierten Spiele nimmt.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Auch die Multitasking-Effizienz stimmt!



8 Kerne von AMD, waren so gut wie 4 Kerne von Intel und konnten nur im Multithreading mithalten. Obendrein hat der FX 8150 125W Verbraucht, der i7 2600K hat sich nur 95W gegönnt und obendrein noch eine IGP gehabt. Bei FX 8350 (125W) gegen den i7 3770K (77W), sah es sogar noch deutlich schlimmer aus.

Der Bulldozer war einfach nur ineffizient.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2020)

- off Topic -


PureLuck schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, aus Weizen kann man kein gutes Bier brauen!


Mein Vater würde jetzt sagen: Sack ab, Arbeitslager 

Unverschämtheit, mein Schneiderweizen zischt gerade vor sich hin


----------



## micha1006 (3. Juni 2020)

Das Gehalt hat sie sich verdient!
So gnadenlos wie AMD von Intel abgehängt wurde hätte wirklich niemand gedacht das sie nochmal auf die Beine kommen, und dann auch noch mit so einem starken Produkt das sich Intel wieder war anziehen kann!
ich denke ohne sie und noch ein paar anderen klugen Köpfen wäre AMD nicht mehr existent, deshalb hat sie es auch in meinen Augen verdient! Zumal AMD noch nie so unverschämte Preisvorstellungen hatte wie bspw. Intel.
Wäre AMD nicht wieder erstarkt dann würde wahrscheinlich immer noch ein 8-Kerner um die 1000€ bei Intel kosten!


----------



## Nuallan (3. Juni 2020)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Und jeder sieht es, aber im Prinzip sitzen wir alle in einem Zug der immer schneller wird, mit einem Lokführer der gerade Mittagsschläfchen macht, und neben der Notbremse steht ein fetter Typ der keinen vorbei lässt weil er glaubt um 2 Minuten früher zuhause sein zu müssen weil sonst das essen kalt wird.



I smell Volker Pispers.


----------



## shootme55 (3. Juni 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> I smell Volker Pispers.



Den Typen kannt ich garnicht, musst ich erst googeln. 

Jetzt stellt euch mal vor das sind alles Aktien und Morgen gibts wegen der Unruhen in der USA bsld nen saftigen Börsencrash, dann is ihr ganzer Bonus wieder weg.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Juni 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es ist so schwer "gerechte " Entlohnungen festzulegen. Prinzipiell bin ich für einen Einheitslohn, denn "eine Stunde Mensch" ist immer eine Stunde. Aber dann würden ganz viele merkwürde Dinge passieren.



Eine Stunde Arzt hat doch ganz andere Voraussetzung, als eine Stunde Kassiererin oder eine Stunde Fahrkartenkontrolleur. Das sollte sich irgendwie im Gehalt wiederspiegeln. Eine Stunde harte Schichtarbeit ist auch etwas anderes, als eine Stunde im Kindergarten. Nicht umsonst hat man in der DDR den Pflegerinnen, auf die Frage, warum sie weniger verdienen, wenn im Sozialismus doch alle gleich sind, die Antwort "Pflege ist nicht Produktion" gegeben.

Dann gibt es noch die Tatsache,, dass Leute ihre Arbeit unterschiedlich gut machen, auch das sollte sich irgendwie wiederspiegeln.

Von daher eine nette Utopie, die nicht funktioniert.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> (...) auf jedes Gehalt volle Sozialabgaben ohne Deckelung anfallen müssten.



Ja, das wäre sehr sinnvoll.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Wie herrlich würden wir es alle finden, wenn dann ein CEO wie Winterkorn 18 Milionen bekommt.



Das war ja gerade der Witz, als er damals auf die 9 Mio verzichtet hat, die Allgemeinheit hat dadurch Geld verloren.

Wenn er die Kohle behalten hätte, dann wären darauf 46% Spitzensteuersatz fällig gewesen (dank Schröder). Da er verzichtet hat, ging das Geld an die Aktionäre. Die Zahlen darauf 25% Steuern. Dann gingen 20% des Geldes auch noch an das Land Niedersachsen. 

Insgesamt hat der Staat nur 40% eingenommen, als 6% weniger, als wenn er das Geld behalten hätte. Und alle fanden es gut, wie blöd die Leute doch waren.

Aber Manager haben sowieso nur die Aufgabe den Pöbel von den wahren Profiteuren abzulenken: den Aktionären.


----------



## Acgira (3. Juni 2020)

Die CEO's haben es zu verantworten, dass ich schon so lange auf die nächste Generation von Grafikkarten warten muss... Aber zum Glück warte ich nicht auf die PS5... das könnte noch länger dauern, weil Sonys CEO vielleicht noch nach weiteren Gründen sucht um die Konsole zu verschieben.


----------



## Kondar (3. Juni 2020)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Den Typen kannt ich garnicht, musst ich erst googeln.
> 
> Jetzt stellt euch mal vor das sind alles Aktien und Morgen gibts wegen der Unruhen in der USA bsld nen saftigen Börsencrash, dann is ihr ganzer Bonus wieder weg.



Werd erwachsen,  die "Top-Leute"  haben Verträge wie hoch der Mindespreis für eine Aktie ist.


----------



## shootme55 (3. Juni 2020)

Kondar schrieb:


> Werd erwachsen,  die "Top-Leute"  haben Verträge wie hoch der Mindespreis für eine Aktie ist.



Jo gut, das "werd erwachsen" von mir war a bissl zu zynisch. Den Seitenhieb hab ich verdient.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2020)

Super, darauf haben Lieschen Müller und Aischa Öztürk gewartet, während sie zwischen ihren Teilzeitjobs an Supermarktkasse, Putzstelle und Kindern/Hausarbeit hin und her rotieren.


----------



## restX3 (3. Juni 2020)

Alle überbezahlt wie Profi Fußballer.


----------



## shootme55 (3. Juni 2020)

restX3 schrieb:


> Alle überbezahlt wie Profi Fußballer.



Gibt auch Profifußballer die nichtmal davon leben können. 

Eigentlich sind alle überbezahlt außer ich...


----------



## PureLuck (3. Juni 2020)

restX3 schrieb:


> Alle überbezahlt wie Profi Fußballer.



Tja, dann sollte man wohl Zuschauen beim Fußball verbieten und keine AMD Produkte mehr kaufen.
Dann, aber nur dann, gibt es für die Manager, CEOs und Fußballer dieser Welt keine Millionen mehr. 
Als ob die was dafür könnten, das Geld hinterher geschmissen zu bekommen.
Am einen Ende die Milliardäre, am anderen Ende wir, die immer alles haben haben haben wollen.
Und zwischendrin eine Menge Platz für Neid und Unzufriedenheit.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> - off Topic -
> 
> Mein Vater würde jetzt sagen: Sack ab, Arbeitslager
> 
> Unverschämtheit, mein Schneiderweizen zischt gerade vor sich hin



War nur ein kleiner Seitenhieb eines Sachsen. 
Ich trink auch gern Weizen, aber hauptsächlich dunkel.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Juni 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Da ein Großteil ihres Gehalts leistungsbezogen (Aktienanteile) ist, sehe ich kein Problem darin. Wenn Politiker mal in der Form bezahlt würden, wäre das schon ein Fortschritt.



Ich habe ja schon etwas von der BRD GmbH gehört, aber seit wann ist Deutschland eine AG? 




Dulindor schrieb:


> Wie viele Pflegefachkräfte gibt es denn weltweit? Jetzt vergleich das mal mit der Zahl an qualifizierten Menschen, die ein Unternehmen zu so einem Wachstum an der Börse verhelfen können wie Lisa Su.



Und genau daran krankt unsere Gesellschaft: Kurse an der Börse (wohlgemerkt nicht der Wert eines Unternehmens) sind um ein Vielfaches wichtiger als Menschenleben.




shootme55 schrieb:


> Werd erwachsen, das ganze Wirtschaftssystem ist eine Krankheit dass diese Welt überwuchert. Und jeder sieht es, aber im Prinzip sitzen wir alle in einem Zug der immer schneller wird, mit einem Lokführer der gerade Mittagsschläfchen macht, und neben der Notbremse steht ein fetter Typ der keinen vorbei lässt weil er glaubt um 2 Minuten früher zuhause sein zu müssen weil sonst das essen kalt wird.



Gute Analogie, bis auf einen Punkt:
"Bahnfahren" tun doch nur die Ökos


----------



## xActionx (3. Juni 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Super, darauf haben Lieschen Müller und Aischa Öztürk gewartet, während sie zwischen ihren Teilzeitjobs an Supermarktkasse, Putzstelle und Kindern/Hausarbeit hin und her rotieren.



So ist das eben wenn man nie etwas gelernt hat. Wir können nicht erwarten, dass jeder plötzlich gleich gut bezahlt wird. Leistung muss sich immer noch lohnen.


----------



## Bluebird (3. Juni 2020)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der eine Benchmark aussagekräftig wäre (Cinebench R15 Multicore, sonst verliert der FX immer) ist ein 8320 kein 8350 und ein 2600k kein 2600 non-K. Dafür braucht er aber 4GHz, der 2600k hat 3,4GHz.Jup genau, im Cinebench R15 Multicore liegt er haarscharf vorne
> Nimm mal dagegen einen Bloomfield auf 4GHz. Der 920 is sogar ein gute Stück älter, hat auf 4GHz nichtmal mehr Abwärme als der FX, macht aber trotzdem mehr Leidtung im Single und Multicore, mit der halben Integer-Zahl. Und der Prozessor ist BJ 2008.
> Der FX hat nichtmal die IPC seines Vorgängers. Wenn schon AMD selbst sagt dass die Entwicklung ein Griff ins Klo war braucht mans nicht verteidigen. Da könnt ich auch Netburst loben weil die Pipeline zum ersten mal die Länge eines Airbus A380 hatte. Der war die selbe Nullnummer. Der Wechsel von P3 auf P4 war die ersten Jahre ein Downgrade.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja aber auch die Crux , Intel hatte gegen denn FX einen Fertigungsvorteil der unvorstellbar ist , da würden auch die heutigen Ryzen ziemlich Mau dastehen gegen Intel !
der vergleich mit dem I7 2600 ist auch deshalb weil der auch noch 32 nm hatte, wobei der Fertigungstechnisch schon welten besser war als das was GF raus gehauen hat ...
Das Design war auf Takt ausgelegt aber die Fertigung hat bei 4 Ghz schon dicht gemacht der rest ist Geschichte .
Man sollte aber nicht vergessen das die IPC bei Modulen vom Bulldozer bis zum Letzten Sockel  FM2 Prozessor um satte 50 % gestiegen ist !


----------



## Digga-x (3. Juni 2020)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Super, darauf haben Lieschen Müller und Aischa Öztürk gewartet, während sie zwischen ihren Teilzeitjobs an Supermarktkasse, Putzstelle und Kindern/Hausarbeit hin und her rotieren.





Da muss man aber ganz klar sagen, das diese auch dadran teilweise selbst schuld sind, wenn sie es mit sich selbst machen lassen.
Würden diejenigen an einem Strang ziehen, und solche dubiosen geschäftsverhältnisse nich eingehen, würde es sowas auch nich geben


----------



## 4thVariety (3. Juni 2020)

Bei einem AMD Umsatz von 6745 Millionen im Jahr (http://quarterlyearnings.amd.com/static-files/5562dd36-f35d-49d4-ada3-7513dd955ba6) verdient sie 0,87 Cent pro Dollar Umsatz. 200€ CPU gekauft? Das wären dann 1,74€ für Lisa.


----------



## shootme55 (3. Juni 2020)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Das ist ja aber auch die Crux , Intel hatte gegen denn FX einen Fertigungsvorteil der unvorstellbar ist , da würden auch die heutigen Ryzen ziemlich Mau dastehen gegen Intel !
> der vergleich mit dem I7 2600 ist auch deshalb weil der auch noch 32 nm hatte, wobei der Fertigungstechnisch schon welten besser war als das was GF raus gehauen hat ...
> Das Design war auf Takt ausgelegt aber die Fertigung hat bei 4 Ghz schon dicht gemacht der rest ist Geschichte .
> Man sollte aber nicht vergessen das die IPC bei Modulen vom Bulldozer bis zum Letzten Sockel  FM2 Prozessor um satte 50 % gestiegen ist !



Danke dass du meinen Vergleich mit dem P4 untermauerst. 
War natürlich genau die richtige Entscheidung, beim FX auf hohen Takt zu setzen, jetzt lapidar übertrieben werden die Ingenieure nicht gesagt haben "das muss die Fertigung einfach schaffen". Abgesehn davon, selbst wenn die Leistungsaufnahme nicht explodiert wäre hat man am 9590 gesehen dass auch der Takt den FX nicht retten kann.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Gute Analogie, bis auf einen Punkt:
> "Bahnfahren" tun doch nur die Ökos



Wir fahren mit einer Dampflok


----------



## Horst_Koehler (3. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob sie den Löwenanteil der Kompensation (ob es ein "Verdienst" ist, darf in Frage gestellt werden) jetzt in Form von Aktien oder als (Bar-)Bonus für den Aktienkurs bekommen hat? Aus den Primärquellen erschließt sich das für mich nicht eindeutig und es würde einen gewichtigen Unterschied für die Listung machen, denn gerade im Techbereich werden sehr viele der (auffälligerweise in den Top10 fehlenden) CEOs mit Aktienpaketen oder -optionen belohnt, während ihre formellen Gehälter zum Teil nur symbolisch sind. (Und zwar wirklich symbolisch – 1 Dollar oder weniger für Musk und Zuckerberg beispielsweise.)



Ich vermute dass es so läuft wie in der AG für die ich arbeite. Je nach Gehaltsband und/oder Managementlevel wird bis zu 100% "Bar" ausgezahlt. Bei ihr wird es sich dann wie bei unserem obersten Managementlevel verhalten. Sprich, 20% werden als Boni "Bar" ausgezahlt, den Rest erhält man als Aktienpaket über eine festgelegte Zeit. Man kann also nach 5 Jahren über X-Aktien verfügen und diese bei bedarf auch verkaufen.

Zum Thema selbst:
Absolut verdient! Unter ihr habe ich selbst richtig an meinen Aktien verdient und konnte mir und meinen Kindern die Zukunft mehr als sichern.
Was sie aus AMD gemacht hat und was AMD heute darstellt bei dem Budget ist kaum zu glauben.
Natürlich gibt es noch viel zu tun und ich hoffe dass der Aufsichtsrat noch lange an ihr festhält.....


----------



## ryev (3. Juni 2020)

gönn dir richtig, lisa! hasts verdient


----------



## Zatoichi1 (3. Juni 2020)

Entschuldigung @PCGH, aber ich hatte die Info vor 2 Tagen von MooresLawIsDead.


----------



## Infi1337 (3. Juni 2020)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Das hat sich die gute Lisa aber auch verdient. Unglaublich in welche Richtung AMD
> unter ihrer Leitung jetzt fährt und wo AMD herkam.
> 
> Gute Arbeit Lisa. Bitte weiter so.


 Unglaublich eher deine Naivität, niemand hat so viel Geld "verdient" in einem Jahr, geschweige denn das du überhaupt weißt was die da macht oder wie sie sich Firmen intern verhält. 
Völlig verfehlte Boni-Verträge abgeschlossen, typisch für die USA die im Erfolgsfall zu solchen Zahlen führen. In schlechteren Zeiten fehlt dann die Kohle, in Deutschland 2020 nach 15 Jahren Merkel und Neomarkxismus gibt es dann die Planwirtschaft für die Großen, es müssen ja Arbeitsplätze gerettet werden .


----------



## JonnyFaust (3. Juni 2020)

Infi1337 schrieb:


> Unglaublich eher deine Naivität, niemand hat so viel Geld "verdient" in einem Jahr, geschweige denn das du überhaupt weißt was die da macht oder wie sie sich Firmen intern verhält.
> Völlig verfehlte Boni-Verträge abgeschlossen, typisch für die USA die im Erfolgsfall zu solchen Zahlen führen. In schlechteren Zeiten fehlt dann die Kohle, in Deutschland 2020 nach 15 Jahren Merkel und Neomarkxismus gibt es dann die Planwirtschaft für die Großen, es müssen ja Arbeitsplätze gerettet werden .



Genau! Lasst uns den guten alten Kommunismus einführen. Da haben alle gleich verdient. Man muss das toll sein. Kein nerviger deutscher Neid mehr.


----------



## w0mbat (3. Juni 2020)

JonnyFaust schrieb:


> Genau! Lasst uns den guten alten Kommunismus einführen. Da haben alle gleich verdient. Man muss das toll sein. Kein nerviger deutscher Neid mehr.


Selten einen so dummen Kommentar gelesen.




Schaffebigbraintime schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. BESTBEZAHLTER CEO in den USA ?
> 
> EDIT: Frau alles klar mein Fehler.


Ne, best bezahlter CEO überhaupt, nicht "nur" best bezahlter weiblicher CEO.


----------



## jadiger (3. Juni 2020)

Infi1337 schrieb:


> Unglaublich eher deine Naivität, niemand hat so viel Geld "verdient" in einem Jahr, geschweige denn das du überhaupt weißt was die da macht oder wie sie sich Firmen intern verhält.
> Völlig verfehlte Boni-Verträge abgeschlossen, typisch für die USA die im Erfolgsfall zu solchen Zahlen führen. In schlechteren Zeiten fehlt dann die Kohle, in Deutschland 2020 nach 15 Jahren Merkel und Neomarkxismus gibt es dann die Planwirtschaft für die Großen, es müssen ja Arbeitsplätze gerettet werden .




Volle Zustimmung von mir, sowas ist einfach absoluter Ungerecht Scheiß. 
Niemand hat solche Löhne verdient und gerade AMD war über 10 Jahre in den Roten zahlen. 
Die Schulden werden Garantiert nicht verschwunden sein und wie oft die Firma schon vor dem Aus Stand 
dürfte auch bekannt sein.


----------



## takan (3. Juni 2020)

jadiger schrieb:


> Volle Zustimmung von mir, sowas ist einfach absoluter Ungerecht Scheiß.
> Niemand hat solche Löhne verdient und gerade AMD war über 10 Jahre in den Roten zahlen.
> Die Schulden werden Garantiert nicht verschwunden sein und wie oft die Firma schon vor dem Aus Stand
> dürfte auch bekannt sein.



solange wir kapitalistisch denken ändert sich nichts an der sache, ist das gleiche mit den holocaust leugner/revisionisten die meinten wären nicht so viele und halb so schlimm etc. pp. das ist pures kapitalistisches denken. 
"hey, ich hab 2 porsche verdient, wie viele du?" "auch nur einen hahahaha" 
mobbing weil ne million fehlt etc. pp. 
auf der anderen seite will ich boni etc. pp. nicht totreden, aber eine reine zahl die nicht im verhältnis zum durchschnittslohn der branche passt, nenenene. 
läuft gut, hier haste nochmal dein jahresgehalt als boni. das sagt kein chef zu seinen mitarbeitern. 
die da oben sollten mal sich fragen ob es sinn macht soviel geld anzusparen. also wirklich anzusparen und es nicht gleich re"investieren" seis altruistisch oder als taktisches investment für die eigene firma. 
niemanden ist einem geholfen in seinem elfenbeinturm wenn er früher oder später angst haben muss, das andere neidisch/sauer/wütend werden. 
mal eben was für opensource projekte investieren? nope. amd verfolgt nur den ansatz, kostet wenig, aber ebend mal fast 60 mille für eine person draufhauen die nichts mit dem produkt zu tun hatte. 
kleinere firma wo sich der chef/die chefs um aufträge/projekte selbst kümmert? ja verständlich wieso die oft urlaub brauchen und mehr verdienen als der angestellte. 
ein ceo einer multinantionalen firma der nicht das gelernt hat was seine firma herstellt? volle unverständniss. deswegen liegt die it brach, deswegen gibts sicherheitslücken und hacks. "200k€ investieren? was ist die rendite bei security? was keine, nope bekommst kein geld"


----------



## Noofuu (3. Juni 2020)

Müssen das immer so extreme Summen sein, egal ob bei einer Frau oder einem Mann.
Manchmal frage ich mich ob diese Menschen sich nicht irgendwo schämen so viel Geld zu besitzen wenn andere Menschen verhungern müssen.

Ich wäre für eine bessere verteilung von Löhnen , und das nicht ein Manager so viel verdienen muss... evtl mehr Arbeiter einstellen anstelle von einem der 3-4 Maschinen betätigen muss :/

Naja ist nur meine Meinung, schön das eine Frau jetzt gut bezahlt wird , dennoch ekelhaft wie viel Geld manche Menschen nur für sich besitzen!


----------



## Lexx (3. Juni 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Die Frau hat das Unternehmen aus der tiefsten Krise mit ihrem eigenen Schweiß herausgehievt


Ach, ich war die Hälfte meines Berufslebens in solchen Konzernen tätig.
Dort läuft mitunter Wasser gegen die Schwerkraft nach oben.

Du wirst doch nicht ernsthaft glauben, dass Lisa "das alles" alleine gezaubert hat.
Personenkult, Pyramide, Karriereleiter und so. 
Personalpolitik will ich gar nicht erwähnen.

Aber ja, sie hats gut erwischt, war zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz.
Mittlerweile laufen ihr eh schon die Leute weg.


----------



## RAZORLIGHT (3. Juni 2020)

Verdient, sie hat AMD ziemlich aus der Schei** gezogen.
Allerdings sind die Gehälter allgemein jenseits von Gut und Böse, stehen in keinem Verhältnis.


----------



## pedi (3. Juni 2020)

PureLuck schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, aus Weizen kann man kein gutes Bier brauen!



doch, franzikaner z.b.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2020)

xActionx schrieb:


> So ist das eben wenn man nie etwas gelernt hat. Wir können nicht erwarten, dass jeder plötzlich gleich gut bezahlt wird. Leistung muss sich immer noch lohnen.



Hast du die Platitüden als "3 zum Preis von 2"-Sonderangebot gekauft? &#128516; 



Digga-x schrieb:


> Da muss man aber ganz klar sagen, das diese auch dadran teilweise selbst schuld sind, wenn sie es mit sich selbst machen lassen.
> Würden diejenigen an einem Strang ziehen, und solche dubiosen geschäftsverhältnisse nich eingehen, würde es sowas auch nich geben



Was für "dubiose Geschäftsverhältnisse"? Dinge in der Art spiegeln die Lebensrealität erschreckend vieler Menschen hierzulande wieder. Das jetzt allein auf die davon Betroffenen abzuwälzen, ist zu billig. Denn unsere gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisse, insbesondere der Arbeitsmarkt, sind genau so eingerichtet, dass manche Leute sich so durchschlagen müssen.

Ich freue mich ja für Lisa Su, aber auf die Tatsache, dass nun zum ersten Mal eine weibliche CEO die Topverdienertabelle anführt,  können sich die meisten anderen berufstätigen Frauen halt ein Eis backen.


----------



## Khabarak (4. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob sie den Löwenanteil der Kompensation (ob es ein "Verdienst" ist, darf in Frage gestellt werden) jetzt in Form von Aktien oder als (Bar-)Bonus für den Aktienkurs bekommen hat? Aus den Primärquellen erschließt sich das für mich nicht eindeutig und es würde einen gewichtigen Unterschied für die Listung machen, denn gerade im Techbereich werden sehr viele der (auffälligerweise in den Top10 fehlenden) CEOs mit Aktienpaketen oder -optionen belohnt, während ihre formellen Gehälter zum Teil nur symbolisch sind. (Und zwar wirklich symbolisch &#8211; 1 Dollar oder weniger für Musk und Zuckerberg beispielsweise.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puh.. mal wieder einiges, dass einem Fact Check bedarf...

Nebensächlich, aber Elon Musk bekommt nach Kalifornischem Arbeitsrecht den Mindestlohn - weniger darf Tesla ihm nicht zahlen. Allerdings spendet er den Betrag komplett.
Die anderen Milliarden / hunderte Millionen aus Aktienpaketen landen allerdings in seiner Bank.

Gehalt jenseits von 20.000€ für die Weltrettung spenden.. mal wieder sehr verallgemeinert.
Bei 20.000 wird es verdammt knapp für Familien, die aus unterschiedlichen Gründen nur ein Einkommen haben (mit, oder ohne Kinder) - nicht wirklich wenige in diesem Land.
Leider sind Kinder noch immer ein ziemliches Armutsrisiko in unserem Land. 
Die Kosten sind pro Kind bei weitem nicht mit Kinderfreibetrag und Kindergeld abgedeckt - ersterer käme bei 20.000€ Gehalt nicht mal merklich zum Tragen, da man als Ehepaar erst ab 18.816€ überhaupt Steuern zahlt - und auch nur für alles, was drüber liegt.
Das wären also maximal 1.184€ - von einem Kinderfreibetrag von 5.172€ plus später einen weiteren Freibetrag von 2.640€ für die Bildungskosten des Kindes.
Und wie gesagt: diese Freibeträge und das Kindergeld zusammen kommen nicht wirklich an die jährlichen Kosten ran, sofern man sein Kind auch noch anständig ernähren will (Nur das billigste vom billigen hilft nicht gerade bei der Rettung der Erde).

Mein geplanter Beitrag für die Weltenrettung: Tausch meines aktuell 14 Jahre alten Diesel SUV gegen einen Bus, oder anderen, großen SUV mit Wasserstoff-Elektro-Antrieb.
Ja, ich bin einer der bösen SUV Fahrer.
Allerdings mag ich es halt gar nicht, wenn mein Anhänger mit dem Auto wedelt. Da muss halt ein gewisses Gewicht vorne dran sein.
Die 1,6 Tonnen meines alten Passat haben da nicht gelangt
Da muss leider eine 2 vorm Komma stehen.

Der Plan wird übrigens scheitern:
1) Gibt es aktuell kein Fahrzeug mit Wasserstoffantrieb, dass auch noch eine Anhängerkupplung und Allradantrieb hat. Edit2: Für Fahrer eines normalen, Straßen-tauglichen Pkw /Edit2
2) Werden selbst BEVs meist komplett im Design verhunzt, dass sie eben doch nur Verbrenner Chassis mit nachträglich reingezwängtem E-Motor sind. 
Die sonst per Heck- oder Allradantrieb vortgetriebene V-Klasse hat in der EQV Version nur noch Frontantrieb. (Leider schweigt man sich über eine Anhängerkupplung aus, die dürfte aber nicht existent sein, da die Reichweite dann mal eben um 50-60% sinken dürfte).

(Zum Thema "Wasserstoff wird meist aus fossilen Rohstoffen gewonnen": Wenn es genug Bedarf an Wasserstoff gibt, wird der auch per Elektrolyse aus Wasser hergestellt. Zumindest für den Heimgebrauch gibt es passende Anlagen schon) Edit3: Wurde zwar nicht von dir genannt, aber das kommt sicher von irgendwem noch - wollte da nur vorbeugen /Edit3

Andere Maßnahmen zum Schutz der Zukunft sind dann schon etwas subtiler.
Energetische Haussanierung.. oder Neubau eines Niedrig-Energie-Hauses (Ein Passivhaus wäre schöner, muss man aber auch noch mehr Geld für haben).

Also macht man auch mit mehr als 20.000€ pro Jahr durchaus was für die Zukunft unseres Planeten.
Interessanter wird es doch, was uns die konservative Politik (bei der der Erhalt ja eigentlich im Namen steht) uns vorlebt.
Da wird alles torpediert, was im großen Maßstab für eine bessere Umwelt sorgen würde.
Da helfen dann auch nicht die paar tausend € mehr, die dann gespendet werden.

Aber die Wähler wollen es ja nicht anders - mehrheitlich konservativ wählen und fortschrittliches Denken fordern... passt nicht zusammen (Damit meine ich übrigens Stimmen für jegliche Parteien, die eher rechts von der Mitte stehen - ab CDU und teilweise SPD).
Die Parteien miut radikaleren Forderungen für die Rettung der Umwelt (die eigentlich nötig wären, um es noch zu packen) werden abgestraft, weil man sich ja nicht wirklich was abgeben will und dann doch lieber weiter günstig tankt.


So, genug über diese Verallgemeinerung zu Gehältern aufgeregt.

Back to Lisa Su:

Es ist nicht gerade leicht, den herrschenden Mindset zu überwinden.
Selbst mit deutlich besseren Produkten wurde ATI/AMD zur HD5000 Serie eher links liegen gelassen und die Heizkraftwerke Fermi gekauft. (Bei der FX5000 Serie war das der Tod.. bei Fermi kein Problem, Hauptsache die Leistungskrone war da)
Zu der Zeit hat Nvidia zum ersten Mal ATI beim Marktanteil überholt und seitdem dank super Marketing nur noch mehr bekommen.
Die Zeiten, zu denen der Großteil der Spieler bei überhitzten Preisen mal das Geld stecken ließen, sind leider schon lange vorbei.

Die aktuelle Schwerpunktplanung ist nur ein Resultat der letzten 11 Jahre Erfahrung, dass gute Produkte am Gaming GPU Markt nicht reichen.
Mit neuen CPUs kann man mehr Leute in einem größeren Markt leichter umstimmen (selbst wenn es, wie hier 4 Jahre dauert, bis ein größerer Effekt bei den Großkunden zu sehen ist), als die Gaming Nische mit ein paar Millionen Einheiten Gesamtvolumen. 
Wir Gamer haben uns diese Planung also schön selbst eingebrockt.


Edit4:
Wie ihr übrigens gerade selbst in einem anderen Artikel zeigt, wurden die AMD GPU Verkäufe durch Ryzen angekurbelt:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-...be-Milliarde-GPUs-seit-2013-verkauft-1351444/

In den betrachteten 6 Jahren hat AMD im Schnitt 16,59 Mio Desktop dGPUs und nochmal so viele Notebook dGPUs verkauft.
Das ist ne nette Zahl, aber im Vergleich zu Nvidia eher kleine Fische.
Immerhin kam Nvidia allein im Finanzjahr 2020 auf fast $12 Mrd Umsatz.
Im Vergleich zu Intel ist das allerdings auch wieder wenig, da 2019 nur im PC Bereich über $37 Mrd Umsatz raus kamen.

So sieht man leicht, dass der Markt bei den CPUs schlicht mehr Chancen bietet, den eigenen Gewinn zu steigern. Der Topf ist deutlich größer.
Kein Wunder, dass AMD da zuerst den deutlich größeren CPU Markt angreift, als gegen das super Nvidia Marketing anzukämpfen.


Edit:


Pu244 schrieb:


> 8 Kerne von AMD, waren so gut wie 4 Kerne von Intel und konnten nur im Multithreading mithalten. Obendrein hat der FX 8150 125W Verbraucht, der i7 2600K hat sich nur 95W gegönnt und obendrein noch eine IGP gehabt. Bei FX 8350 (125W) gegen den i7 3770K (77W), sah es sogar noch deutlich schlimmer aus.
> 
> Der Bulldozer war einfach nur ineffizient.



Simmt, Bulldozer war ineffizient (meistens).
Allerdings verwechselst du hier Multitasking mit Multithreading.
PCGH selbst hat annodazumal nen MultiTASKING Vergleichstest gemacht, bei dem der Bulldozer allen andren gut davon gerannt ist. 
Also was passiert, wenn neben dem Spiel noch x weitere Threads mit anderen Programmen laufen (mit unterschiedlich vielen Threads).

Hier:
Der Originaltest ist von 2013 mit reupload anno 2019:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/Specials/CPU-Multitasking-Test-1075340/

Leider haben sie bei den Graphen damals gleiche Farben für unterschiedliche Prozessoren verwendet... das ist dann zwischen den einzelnen graphen schon ein wenig heikel.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Warum müssen eigentlich immernoch Leute den grottigen Bulldozer verteidigen? Selbst AMD hat zugegeben, dass er ein Flop war (natürlich erst nach dem Erscheinen von Ryzen) und das will etwas heißen.



Aus der Retrospektive sieht alles was damals entwickelt wurde ziemlich langsam aus und war relativ zu den heutigen Produkten ein Flop.
Wagt man aber einen Blick über den Tellerrand und schaut von dort aus in die Zukunft, konnte ein FX 8350 hier und da bereits einen 2600K schlagen, beispielsweise in Cinebench, 7Zip, Handbrake, Pov-ray teils um >20%.

AMD Ryzen 7 1800X, 1700X, 1700 im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase



Pu244 schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja auch noch haufenweise Leute, die die DDR als das Paradies auf Erden bezeichnen, da wird sich wohl so schnell nichts ändern.



Nunja, zumindest war in der DDR das Klima mit einer gebremsten Wirtschaftskraft noch wesentlich angenehmer als heute.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Vom Gender Pay Gap (was auch immer man davon halten mag) zur Singlercoreleistung, das ist schon ein weiter Bogen



Frauen nutzen mit ihren beiden Gehirnhälften sehr viel öfter Multicoreleistung, Sinlecoreleistung ist out.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Aber nein, die Singlecoreleistung ist nach wie Vor extrem wichtig, vorallem bei Spielen.



Würdest du wirklich darauf stolz sein, wenn die Menschheitsgeschichte eines Tages zugrunde geht, etwa weil Menschen ihre Ressourcen bei "Spielen" verschwendet haben, anstatt sie in das Wohl des Planeten zu investieren?



Pu244 schrieb:


> Oder würdest du ernsthaft behaupten, ein 8 Kern Atom wäre, bei gleicher Multicoreleistung, einem 4 Kern Ryzen 1200 ebenbürtig?.



Wenn immer 8 Kerne gebraucht werden - ja.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei den Normalanwendern läßt die Multicorekillerapplikation, die von mehr als 8 Kernen profitiert, noch auf sich warten.



Die Anwendung in der ich die Singlecoreleistung eines i9 9900KS sinnvoll verwendet kann, lässt auf sich warten.
Multicoreapplikationen hingegen wachsen wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Stichwort DeepLearning.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Im Jahr 2011 hat er jedoch die Erwartungen enttäuscht (die FX 8000er sollten eigentlich gegen den 8 Kern Sandy Bridge E antreten).



Mit den Fertigungsnachteilen kein Wunder. Auch ein Zen würde in 32nm enttäuschen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Eigentlich alles, was für den Bulldozer entwickelt wurde, hat AMD wieder verworfen.



 X86 auf 64bit gibt es immer noch, genauso wie L1, L2 und L3 cache, auch werden wie bei CMT Ressourcen für AVX Breiten geteilt.
AMD ´s aktueller Zen Core ist nicht so viel besser als Bulldozer war. Hauptgrund für den Aufstieg ist die Fertigung und mit dieser einhergehend die Effizienz.
Singlecoreleistung ist es garantiert nicht.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Bei Piledriver und Excavator wurde sogar schon innerhalb der FX Architektur einiges zurückgenommen.



Dazwischen gab es noch die Steamroller Kerne, allerdings war mit Piledriver bereits im Desktop Markt schluss, eine für mich nicht nachvollziehbare Entscheidung.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Mit dem Chipletverfahren hat Bulldozer nichts zu tun, da hatte der Core2Quad mehr Einfluß (der dürfte wohl die Inspiration für Ryzen gewesen sein).



Die Inspiration ist schlicht und ergreifend die fortschreitende Fertigung. Egal ob ich nun eine CPU mit hoher IPC oder eine CPU mit niedriger IPC baue, letztendlich ist entscheidend wie viel Durchsatz ich erziele. Fertige Bulldozer mit der aktuellen 7nm Fertigung und schon ist der Prozessor gut.



Pu244 schrieb:


> CMT hat auf ganzer Line versagt. Aus den 80-90% pro Kern (entsprechend 160-180% Gesamteffizienz), bei 10-20% mehr Chipfläche, wurden 50-60% pro Kern, bei etwa verdoppelter Fläche. Gerade der Cache mußte massiv aufgestockt werden.



Wie groß wäre die Chipfläche mit Intels Prozess gewesen? Halb so groß?



Pu244 schrieb:


> Der FX 8150 hatte 315mm², der i7 2600K hatte 270mm². Beide wurden in einem 32nm Prozess gefertigt, der i7 2600K hatte sogar noch eine IGP an Board. Ich denke, das sollte zeigen, wer hier weniger Platz gebraucht hat.



Nicht vergleichbar, Intels Prozess wahr hinsichtlich Transistordichte und Effizienz deutlich führend.
Du kannst dir gerne Bulldozer mal ansehen und mir sagen, wie groß eine computing unit davon ist, wenn ich raten würde, ~8mm².



Pu244 schrieb:


> Bulldozer erhielt eine neue 32nm Fertigung und war damit auf der Höhe der Zeit. Pro Kern wird der Zambezi von i7 der 800er und 900er Reihe, dem Phenom II und sogar noch dem Core2Quad übertroffen, alle in 45nm gefertigt, was um Welten schlechter ist.



Wieso ist dann ein Phenom II  in 32nm so niedrig taktbar?
IPC bringt dir alles gar nichts, wenn der Durchsatz pro mm² und die Taktbarkeit nicht stimmt und die stimme angesichts der grottigen Fertigung bei Bulldozer.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die Technik ist tot, sie wird heute nicht mehr verwendet, aus gutem Grund.



Heute wird etwas ähnliches verwendet. nämlich eine performancefressender Bus namens Infinity Fabric.
So gesehen das "CMT" Design von heute.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Gegner des FX 8350 war der i7 3770K und da hat sich die Kluft zwischen Intel und AMD noch vergrößert. Der FX 8150 war der Gegner des i7 2600K.



Selbst der i7 3770K in 22nm gefertigt wird desöfteren vom FX 8350 geschlagen.



Pu244 schrieb:


> In Spielen fahren sowohl der i7 2600 und der i7 3770K mit dem FX 8350 Schlitten, wenn man nicht gerade ausschließlich die extrem optimierten Spiele nimmt.



Schon lange nicht mehr, dafür fehlt dem 3770K und 2600K der Durchsatz.



Pu244 schrieb:


> 8 Kerne von AMD, waren so gut wie 4 Kerne von Intel und konnten nur im Multithreading mithalten.



Der FX war kein 8 Kerner. Es sind auf einem Die-Shot ziemlich genau 4 physische Kerne auf dem Die zu sehen, deswegen ist der FX ja auch besonders effizient.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Obendrein hat der FX 8150 125W Verbraucht, der i7 2600K hat sich nur 95W gegönnt und obendrein noch eine IGP gehabt.



Da sieht man mal, was eine schlechtere Fertigung ausmacht.


----------



## rum (4. Juni 2020)

Fände es auch besser, wenn sie Ihre Anteile in GPU-Forschung stecken würde und den Gesamtbetrag finde ich auch zu hoch, aber so ist das aktuell halt ...


----------



## Technologie_Texter (4. Juni 2020)

jadiger schrieb:


> Die Schulden werden Garantiert nicht verschwunden sein und wie oft die Firma schon vor dem Aus Stand
> dürfte auch bekannt sein.


Wie hohe Schulden hat AMD denn laut dir?
Wie oft stand AMD denn laut dir vor dem Aus?



Intel4770K94 schrieb:


> Was hab ich den verpasst die Teile waren doch schon zu Release veraltet.


Das hast du falsch in Erinnerung.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich du kennst dich aus, aber offensichtlich hast du keinerlei Ahnung


Da sieht man halt, wie ernst man ihn in Zukunft nehmen kann


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juni 2020)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Die ganzen Millionengehälter sind meines Erachtens grundsätzlich überzogen, egal ob bei Frau oder Mann. Da muss sich weltweit was ändern.
> Richtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass Lisa Su einen guten Job gemacht hat und sich grundsätzlich einen kleinen Bonus verdient hat.
> Schließlich geht es mit AMD seit Lisa Su deutlich besser.
> Wenn Lisa Su ja "nur" eine Million verdient, müsste jede Pflegefachkraft auch diese "nur" eine Million verdienen.
> ...


Kannst du denn so eine Firma erfolgreich leiten? Hast du dafür die Kompetenzen? Nein? Dann hast du auch keine Million verdient. 

Und mal ehrlich...was bringen dir ne Million, wenn du aufgrund von schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen wenig davon hast? Das Gehalt für Pfleger ist das geringste Problem in dem Beruf.


----------



## mylka (4. Juni 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kannst du denn so eine Firma erfolgreich leiten? Hast du dafür die Kompetenzen? Nein? Dann hast du auch keine Million verdient.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich...was bringen dir ne Million, wenn du aufgrund von schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen wenig davon hast? Das Gehalt für Pfleger ist das geringste Problem in dem Beruf.



und warum ist eine firma leiten wichtiger, als menschen zu pflegen? wann wurde das eigentlich entschieden?
sind wirklich die CEOs die wichtigen leute, oder ist AMD vielleicht so erfolgreich, weil das produkt besser wurde? jetzt kann man sicher sagen "ja, aber die haben die techniker eingestellt"

dazu fällt mir immer dieser auftritt von bill burr ein
YouTube

ich will das auch gar nicht beurteilen. es ist sehr komlpex. würde man den reichen einen guten teil des geldes wegnehmen und an ärmere verteilen, dann würden meiner meinung nach die preise sehr schnell steigen und dann ist das ganze ein nullsummenspiel

die welt ist leider sehr komplex und unfair

und natürlich ist das gehalt in der pflege ein riesen problem. was glaubst du wie schnell wir keinen pflegermangel mehr hätten, wenn die 1 mio verdienen würden?
das gilt auch in allen anderen bereichen. lehrer, bauer, handwerker, etc


----------



## Dahaka92 (4. Juni 2020)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Jen-Hsun Huang und Lisa Su beim Familientreffen vor Lachen kaum atmen können.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Juni 2020)

> Während sich Politiker in Quotendebatten verlieren, hat Lisa Su Nägel  mit Köpfen gemacht: 2019 verdiente sie als Geschäftsführerin AMDs laut  einem Ranking der Presseagentur AP 58,5 Millionen Dollar.


Da liegt eben der Unterschied, Lisa Su hat etwas erreicht, die Quotenfrauen nicht, daher brauchen die ja die Quote.


mylka schrieb:


> ich will das auch gar nicht beurteilen. es ist sehr komlpex. würde man  den reichen einen guten teil des geldes wegnehmen und an ärmere  verteilen, dann würden meiner meinung nach die preise sehr schnell  steigen und dann ist das ganze ein nullsummenspiel


Haben wir doch schon mit den Krankenkassen. Nur ist eben der Teil begrenzt, den man anderen wegnehmen kann, ohne dass die die Arbeit einstellen.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum Kommunismus, Sozialismus und der ganze andere olle Krempel von Marx seit Jahrzehnten immer wieder scheitern.


----------



## Dooma (4. Juni 2020)

Eigentlich hätte sie ja noch 18% mehr verdienen müssen...


----------



## Gast1670368202 (4. Juni 2020)

In Zeiten von corona und kurzarbeit sowie jobverluste und etlichen mehr arbeitslosen passt so ein Beitrag natürlich perfekt ins Bild.
Von der absoluten unverhältnismäßigkeit dem verdienst gegenüber rede ich erst gar nicht und nein, ich bin nicht neidisch, ich verstehe diese Denkweise einfach nur nicht....


----------



## jadiger (4. Juni 2020)

RAZORLIGHT schrieb:


> Verdient, sie hat AMD ziemlich aus der Schei** gezogen.
> Allerdings sind die Gehälter allgemein jenseits von Gut und Böse, stehen in keinem Verhältnis.



Nee sie hat AMD nicht aus der ******* gezogen. Das waren die Ingenieure, wäre es ein zweiter Bulldozer gewesen 
wäre sie genauso am Arsch gewesen. 
Die Frau hat nicht mal was mit dem Produkt Ansicht zu tun und die Leute die das ermöglicht haben kriegen nicht mal 
einen Bruchteil davon. 

Ist das Produkt ******* kann ein CEO auch nichts ändern. Ist das Produkt gut, ja dann ist die Sache recht einfach. 

Das immer so getan wird als wenn der CEO das geleistet hat ist ein Problem. Den CEOs haben nicht mit dem Produkt zu tun
sondern nur mit der Lenkung. Hast Ingenieure die nichts auf die Reihe bekommen, wäre sie jetzt weg vom Fenster. Da hätte sie dann nichts
dafür können, aber genauso kann sie jetzt nichts dafür was das Produkt ist.

Das zählt halt für jeden CEO, diese ganze System mit Absurden Gehältern für Vorstände Manger ist einfach nur Falsch. 
Diese Verhalten das ganz wenige Extrem viel verdienen, ist ein riesen Problem. Anders rum werden Stellen abgebaut und um Cent Beträge 
gekämpft, geht dann mal was Schief zahlt man nicht weniger den Top Verdienern. Dann fängt man wie jetzt Gehälter zu kürzen und wenn es dann nicht mehr 
geht soll der Staat noch die Arbeitsplätze retten. 

Das ist halt schon krass das gerade AMD das höchste Gehallt zahlt. Eine Firma die ständig Schulden gestapelt hat, Ryzen ist nicht mal lange auf dem Markt 
und man wird garantiert noch Schulden ohne Ende haben. Den AMD wurde ständig gerettet wegen den Arbeitsplätzen und vor Übernahmen bewahrt, kaum 
ist man dann auf der Erfolgslinie schmeißt man mit Geld rum. Über 10 Jahre Minus zu machen da kommt einiges zusammen. Sollten also lieber mal Schwarze zahlen schreiben und 
alle Schulden beseitigen und der CEO wird nicht der einzige sein der solche Gehälter bekommen hat. 
Auch noch in einer Zeit, wo viele alles verlieren.


----------



## Salticx (4. Juni 2020)

Nur war halt eben 2019 noch vor corona... zieht also hierfür nicht.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (4. Juni 2020)

> Eine Firma die ständig Schulden gestapelt hat


Behaupte doch nciht immer so einen Unsinn.



> und man wird garantiert noch Schulden ohne Ende haben.


Warum spekulierst du immer nur?

Wie hoch sind die Schulden denn?


----------



## Datarecovery09 (4. Juni 2020)

mylka schrieb:


> und warum ist eine firma leiten wichtiger, als menschen zu pflegen? wann wurde das eigentlich entschieden?
> sind wirklich die CEOs die wichtigen leute, oder ist AMD vielleicht so erfolgreich, weil das produkt besser wurde? jetzt kann man sicher sagen "ja, aber die haben die techniker eingestellt"
> 
> dazu fällt mir immer dieser auftritt von bill burr ein
> ...



Ich würde das ehrlich gesagt etwas anders konzeptualisieren; mE ist schon die Frage, was davon "wichtiger" ist, der komplett falsche Ansatzpunkt. Bezahlung richtet sich nicht nach "Wichtigkeit" - hauptsächlich deshalb, weil "wichtig" erstens immer in Relation zu irgendwas steht und zweitens nicht so genau bestimmbar ist, dass man einfach eine Zahl dranhängen könnte.
Das eigentliche Problem ist doch, dass wir nur eine sehr begrenzte Anzahl von Möglichkeiten haben, die Preise für ein beliebiges Gut X herauszufinden (wobei das Gut natürlich auch eine geleistete Arbeit sein kann). Was definitiv nicht funktioniert, ist, einfach aus dem Stegreif zu behaupten, dass 1h Polizei-Arbeit 3 Ziegen wert sei, 1h Altenpflege 4 Ziegen und 1h Raketen in den Orbit schießen 12 Ziegen und 2 Schafe. Das ist einfach nicht, wie das funktioniert.

Was das Wort "wichtig" per se angeht: Mich beschleicht manchmal das Gefühl, dass "wichtig" in dem Kontext vor allem "öffentliche Güter" meint; meistens ohne dass jemand konkretisieren könnte, was *genau* den Job eines Altenpflegers so viel wichtiger macht als zB den eines Polizisten oder - vorsicht, ganz umstrittener Gedanke! - eines Unternehmers, eines Programmierers oder eines Astronauten...


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (4. Juni 2020)

jadiger schrieb:


> Nee sie hat AMD nicht aus der ******* gezogen. Das waren die Ingenieure, wäre es ein zweiter Bulldozer gewesen
> wäre sie genauso am Arsch gewesen.
> Die Frau hat nicht mal was mit dem Produkt Ansicht zu tun und die Leute die das ermöglicht haben kriegen nicht mal
> einen Bruchteil davon.
> ...



Wie viel Su am Erfolg schuld hat lässt sich von außen nie genau sagen. Ein CEO legt strategische Entscheidungen und die Ausrichtung fest. Das man sich auf eine rückkehr auf den CPU Markt fokussiert hat war eine dieser Ausrichtungen und im Nachhinein die richtige. 
Die Ingenieure haben einen sehr guten Job aus der Aufgabe gemacht und haben einen immensen Anteil. Bloß was wenn die Ausrichtung eine andere gewesen wäre? Was wenn die CPUs den GPUs untergeordnet worden wären. Wären die Ryzens immernoch so gut? Wären die so früh gekommen? Wäre unter jemand anderen vielleicht die CPU Sparte gar verkauft worden? Wären kompetente Ingenieure im Unternehmen geblieben? Das ganze kann man x mal weiterführen.

Ob man so viel Geld verdient oder nicht, darüber lässt sich vortrefflich streiten. Da die Bonis üblicherweise aus Aktien bestehen und der Wert sich entsprechend entwickelt hat, hat sie einen dicken Bonus eingefahren. Und wenn du dir den Börsenwert anschaust, der ist von ca. 2€ auf zeitweise über 50€ gestiegen. Das ist 25x mehr wie zuvor.  In diesem Bezug ist die höhe des Bonus "verdient". Die Mitarbeiter werden garantiert auch vom Erfolg profitiert haben und ebenfalls dicke Bonuszahlungen erhalten haben.
Das solch hohen Gehälter überhaupt möglich sind, darfst du gerne beim Aufsichtsrat, Aktionären und der Politik bedanken, die sowas letzten Endes akzeptieren. 

AMD ist eine AG du kannst dort jederzeit den Schuldenstand einsehen, da sie rechtlich verpflichtet sind diese offenzulegen. Man hatte jahrelang Schulden gestapelt, aber seit Ryzen hat man zwei profitable Geschäftsbereiche, mit denen man Schulden abgebaut hat, weshalb die Schulden nun zweitrangig sind.
Du kannst ja gerne mal bei Nvidia oder Intel vorbeischauen. Da wirst du schnell merken das AMD garnicht so schlecht dasteht. Es ist bei vielen Unternehmen normal, dass Investitionen durch Kredite finanziert werden. Schulden sind erst ein Problem wenn du diese nicht mehr decken oder keine Sicherheiten hinterlegen kannst.


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. Juni 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Warum müssen eigentlich immernoch Leute den grottigen Bulldozer verteidigen? Selbst AMD hat zugegeben, dass er ein Flop war (natürlich erst nach dem Erscheinen von Ryzen) und das will etwas heißen.


Warum müssen sich hier immer die Leute zu Wort melden, die offensichtlich keine Ahnung haben? 
Zum einen hat AMD nie gesagt, dass er ein Flop war, sie hatten einfach zu früh auf Multitasking gesetzt und den falschen Ansatz verfolgt, zum anderen hatten sie zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine konkurrenzfähige Fertigung für den Bulldozer gehabt.
Und stell dir vor in meinem zweit PC verichtet die CPU schon seit 8 Jahren problemlos ihre Arbeit und für eine 130€ CPU kann man da nichts sagen, Man muss einfach selbst etwas handanlegen und das ganz ohne teuren Ram.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Aber nein, die Singlecoreleistung ist nach wie Vor extrem wichtig, vorallem bei Spielen. Oder würdest du ernsthaft behaupten, ein 8 Kern Atom wäre, bei gleicher Multicoreleistung, einem 4 Kern Ryzen 1200 ebenbürtig?


Wenn das Spiel eine gute Multicoreunterstützung wie z.B. Battlefield hat kann das gut sein.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wäre er 5 Jahre früher erscheinen, dann würde ich dir zustimmen. Im Jahr 2011 hat er jedoch die Erwartungen enttäuscht (die FX 8000er sollten eigentlich gegen den 8 Kern Sandy Bridge E antreten).


Wo gab es bitteschön 8 Kerne bei intel im Consumer Bereich? Sandy Bridge - Wikipedia
Die Gegenspieler waren die i7 mit 4 respektive 6 Kernen. Nur zu einem vielfach höherem Preis.




Pu244 schrieb:


> CMT hat auf ganzer Line versagt. Aus den 80-90% pro Kern (entsprechend 160-180% Gesamteffizienz), bei 10-20% mehr Chipfläche, wurden 50-60% pro Kern, bei etwa verdoppelter Fläche. Gerade der Cache mußte massiv aufgestockt werden.


Ne hat es eben nicht, einfach mal Benchmarks unter Linux im MT anschauen, da hat es schon gut performt. Für reines MT ist der Ansatz schon nicht schlecht, nur steht man halt dafür bei Singlecoreanwendungen etwas schlechter dar. Wobei das mit Zen-Kernen als CMT auch nicht der Fall wäre. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Der FX 8150 hatte 315mm², der i7 2600K hatte 270mm². Beide wurden in einem 32nm Prozess gefertigt, der i7 2600K hatte sogar noch eine IGP an Board. Ich denke, das sollte zeigen, wer hier weniger Platz gebraucht hat.


Zum einen ist dir bewusst, dass intel die wesentlich bessere Fertigung hatte? (Wobei das rein auf die DIE Größe keinen Einfluss nimmt, sofern die 32nm auch wirklich miteinander vergleichbar sind. Aktuell gibt es ja auch eine Diskrepanz zwischen intel, samsung und TSMC was die Namensgebung der Fertigungsprozesse betrifft.
Dann war der Bulli ein hochtaktdesign und dreimal darfst du raten, was man dafür benötigt? Richtig DIE Fläche. 



Pu244 schrieb:


> Bulldozer erhielt eine neue 32nm Fertigung und war damit auf der Höhe der Zeit. Pro Kern wird der Zambezi von i7 der 800er und 900er Reihe, dem Phenom II und sogar noch dem Core2Quad übertroffen, alle in 45nm gefertigt, was um Welten schlechter ist.



Eben nicht, das ist totaler Blödsinn. Die Fertigung war deutlich unterlegen! Glofo hatte AMD Taktraten von bis zu 5GHz versprochen und die haben sie mit der ersten Iteration bei weitem nicht erreicht, da war bei 3,5 GHz schluss. Erst mit Vishera und einer optimierten Fertigung waren höhere Taktraten von zumindest 4-4,4 GHz drin.
Fertigungstechnisch war AMD (im Zusammenspiel mit Glofo) seit der 90nm intel nicht mehr ebenbürtig gewesen. Danach waren sie zeitlich immer hinterher und hatten meist die deutlich schlechtere Fertigung.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Gegner des FX 8350 war der i7 3770K und da hat sich die Kluft zwischen Intel und AMD noch vergrößert. Der FX 8150 war der Gegner des i7 2600K.
> In Spielen fahren sowohl der i7 2600 und der i7 3770K mit dem FX 8350 Schlitten, wenn man nicht gerade ausschließlich die extrem optimierten Spiele nimmt.



Und nur Spiele die nur von Singlecoreleistung profitieren sind keine daraufhin optimierten Spiele? 
Wenn ein Spiel alle zur Verfügung stehenden Ressourcen ansprechen kann, ist das sehr gut und hat nichts mit extrem optimierten Spielen zu tun. Und da fährt dann eher der FX 8350 mit dem 2600K Schlitten. 
Und wieso soll bitteschön der 3770K der Gegenspieler sein? Der spielte in einer ganz anderen preislichen Liga oder vergleichen wir jetzt auch die RX 580 mit einer Titan von Nvidia?




Pu244 schrieb:


> 8 Kerne von AMD, waren so gut wie 4 Kerne von Intel und konnten nur im Multithreading mithalten. Obendrein hat der FX 8150 125W Verbraucht, der i7 2600K hat sich nur 95W gegönnt und obendrein noch eine IGP gehabt. Bei FX 8350 (125W) gegen den i7 3770K (77W), sah es sogar noch deutlich schlimmer aus.


Das TDP != Leistungsaufnahme ist, ist dir bekannt? Und auch, dass die IGP, wenn sie nicht benutzt wird sogut wie keinen Strom verbraucht, vermutlich sogar überhaupt keinen?



Pu244 schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer war einfach nur ineffizient.


Die Aussage zeigt mal wieder, dass du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast, da du nur den Bulldozer betrachtest und nich die letzten beiden Ausbaustufen, die extrem effizient waren und das in einem 28nm Prozess!
AMD A10-7800 &#8222;Kaveri&#8220; im Test: Gleiche Leistung, weniger Stromverbrauch (Seite 3) - ComputerBase



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn er die Kohle behalten hätte, dann wären darauf 46% Spitzensteuersatz fällig gewesen (dank Schröder). Da er verzichtet hat, ging das Geld an die Aktionäre. Die Zahlen darauf 25% Steuern. Dann gingen 20% des Geldes auch noch an das Land Niedersachsen.
> Insgesamt hat der Staat nur 40% eingenommen, als 6% weniger, als wenn er das Geld behalten hätte. Und alle fanden es gut, wie blöd die Leute doch waren.



Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Man bezahlt nicht nur 25% Abgeltungssteuer, sondern noch zusätzlich Kirchensteuer und Soli auf die Kapitalerträge.
Kirchensteuer auf Kapitalertraege: Regelung seit 2015



Pu244 schrieb:


> Aber Manager haben sowieso nur die Aufgabe den Pöbel von den wahren Profiteuren abzulenken: den Aktionären.


Und wo ist der Aktionär der Profiteur? Zu deiner Information kaufen die meisten Leute Aktien von ihrem Nettogehalt, nachdem sie an den Staat üppig Steuern von ihrem Brutto abgedrückt haben. Erwirtschaften sie dann mit ihrem bereits versteuerten Geld einen Gewinn, werden sie wieder zur Kasse gebeten. Auf der anderen Seite, macht man einen Verlust, tja dann hat man Pech gehabt, dann kommt nicht der Staat und erstattet dir mal eben 25% +X davon.


----------



## Khabarak (4. Juni 2020)

Dahaka92 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Jen-Hsun Huang und Lisa Su beim Familientreffen vor Lachen kaum atmen können.



Könnten wir den Thread bitte frei von Aluhüten halten?
Danke

Edit:


jadiger schrieb:


> Das ist halt schon krass das gerade AMD das höchste Gehallt zahlt. Eine Firma die ständig Schulden gestapelt hat, Ryzen ist nicht mal lange auf dem Markt
> und man wird garantiert noch Schulden ohne Ende haben. Den AMD wurde ständig gerettet wegen den Arbeitsplätzen und vor Übernahmen bewahrt, kaum
> ist man dann auf der Erfolgslinie schmeißt man mit Geld rum. Über 10 Jahre Minus zu machen da kommt einiges zusammen. Sollten also lieber mal Schwarze zahlen schreiben und
> alle Schulden beseitigen und der CEO wird nicht der einzige sein der solche Gehälter bekommen hat.
> Auch noch in einer Zeit, wo viele alles verlieren.



Du machst dir aber auch keinen Stress mit dem Bezug zur Wahrheit...
Oder warst du schlicht (mal wieder) zu faul, einfach in den letzten Jahresbersicht von AMD zu schauen?

Aktuell hat AMD knapp $1,5 Mrd Cash und Cash äquivalente, ein paar hundert Millionen als Waren im Lagerbestand und ca. $1 Mrd Schulden.

Wenn es sich irgendwie rechnen würde (was es halt nicht tut), könnte AMD die schulden schnell abbezahlt haben. 
Das sah vor dem Ryzen Launch noch ganz anders aus. 
Den letzten (rechnerischen) Verlust hatte AMD in 2016, als sie $600 Mio Schulden abbauten. (Auch in dem passenden Jahresbericht nachzulesen).
In den folgenden 3 Jahren wurden weitere $400 Mio Schulden abgebaut.
Der Rest ist halt noch nicht fällig.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (4. Juni 2020)

Er ist halt jemand, der die Verluste der letzten Jahre zusammenzählt udn glaubt das wäre so korrekt^^


----------

